# HPA 20th Anniversary single turbo kit RELEASED



## HPA motorsports 1 (Feb 19, 2001)

*HPA 20th Anniversary single turbo kit RELEASED* 

Since the debut of the 3.2VR6, my team at HPA has been there with our twin turbo and single turbo programs. We have pushed the imagination of the Enthusiast and challenged the top sports cars on the worldwide stage. The VW Vortex community has been there alongside our crew. 

Looking at the calendar, it is tough for me to imagine it has been 20 years since I started HPA. However, when I look at my desk and see the pictures of my three kids I realize that I have grown up living and breathing Volkswagen. 

The 20th anniversary edition single turbo package is like a 4th child and I am terribly proud of its release… 

We have worked very hard to optimize our production methods and consolidate our performance targets to realize a technology-packed offering at a great value. 










Central to this 20th Anniversary Edition turbo kit will be a state-of-the-art intake manifold with integrated air-to-water charge cooler. 

In a bold move, HPA has shifted away from the Garrett Turbo cartridge for this newest single turbo offering. The 20th Anniversary turbo kits will be outfit with the latest in turbo technology drawing from the first production run of Borg Warner’s NEW single scroll EFR turbo. 

The main reason for the shift in turbo manufacturers was the advantages in Borg Warner’s Gamma-Ti turbine wheels and dual ceramic ball bearing design. This new turbine rotor has extremely low inertia; requiring less time for the turbo to spool up. Combining the EFR’s breakthrough in turbo responsiveness with HPA’s new integrated air to water intake manifold will generate the most durable, responsive and expandable turbo kit yet. 

The base packages will ship configured for 400hp and are configurable to 500 hp with basic upgrades to exhaust, DSG and fuel systems etc. 

The HPA 20th Anniversary 400hp single turbo package is priced at $ 9,999 

Applications: 3.2L VR6: 2004/2008 R32, 04-05 TT, 08-09 TT, 06-09 A3 

*Package Includes:* 

•	HPA integrated air to water Cast Intake Manifold 
•	Complete air to water cooling system 
•	HPA cast exhaust manifold with integrated O2 Bungs and heat shields 
•	Borg Warner EFR 7670 dual ceramic ball bearing turbo 
•	500mL Injectors - Mk5 includes return fuel system 
•	Compression reducing head spacer with bolts 
•	70mm downpipe 
•	Proprietary Engine software 

 
This 20 kit serialized production run will be the ultimate one stop package and in true HPA fashion will include everything you will need to wheel your prized 3.2L out of the garage as a fire breathing FI monster. 

If you have had forced induction on your mind, this will be your opportunity to seize a piece of history while retrofitting your 3.2L with the latest and greatest in hardware. Give us a call at 604-598-8520 or email [email protected] if you are interested in snapping up one of these 20 limited packages. 

We have a new man behind the desk at HPA… Keir has now joined Darryl and together, this duo will do their very best to follow up on your questions and concerns.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

hmmmmmm


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

TheSandeman said:


> hmmmmmm


 LOL!! Looks like someone is trying to think of some stuff they can sell....:laugh::laugh:


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

> > hmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Would you like to buy one of my 4 sets of wheels to fund my FI build!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

HPA motorsports 1 said:


> We have a new man behind the desk at HPA… Keir has now joined Darryl and together, this duo will do their very best to follow up on your questions and concerns.


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## HPA motorsports 1 (Feb 19, 2001)

Crazy busy 2 weeks….

Sorry I have been personally off the forums. My house was hit with a 10 day flu bug just in time for my kids’ Spring Break to come in… needless to say, we never left the house!

We hope to have initial dyno plots prior to our trip into Hong Kong at the end of next week. We have upgrade paths in line for all our current FT owners. Once this 20th ann. program is shipping, we will expand our FI parts offerings in the web.

Last year we benchmarked our FT offerings on our AWD Superflow. This 20th ann package will mirror the range of our FT425-FT495 offerings as the basic parameters have not changed that much. We will pick up more at both the bottom end and top end due to the added efficiency of both our boost track and the new turbine wheel. This should give you something to chew on.










Update on the 20th,

Back at the shop, our team had working with a SLA plastic model for the past several weeks to develop our packaging, and finally took delivery of the first working production Borg Warner turbine. What a beauty! With the plastic model removed and the final touches on the plumbing being completed, we hope to be up one the rollers with this new package by the middle of next week.



























The team also re worked the OEM exhaust with our CVP mid muffler and plumbed in an extra bypass. Now we have some flow!

















2 weeks into our pre-orders and we are seeing some nice East to West coverage.
We are really looking forward to the installation reviews as our new owners take delivery of this new package. 


1)	MK5R32 TX
2)	MK5 R32 AZ
3)	MK4 3.2	NY
4)	MK4 3.2	TX
5)	Gen 2 TT	WA
6)	MK5 R32	OR
7)	MK4 R32	VA
8)	Pending
9)	Pending
10)
……


If you have had forced induction on your mind, this will be your opportunity to seize a piece of history while retrofitting your 3.2L with the latest and greatest in hardware. Give us a call at 604-598-8520 or email [email protected] if you are interested in snapping up one of these 20 limited packages


----------



## miwim (May 13, 2008)

Just call Keir to pay my deposit 

Gen 2 TT, ID

really looking forward to this


----------



## d00d (Apr 29, 2001)

Will there be an A5 version?


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

d00d said:


> Will there be an A5 version?


a5 3.2 is a completely different engine, i dont see this being adaptable to the V6 3.2 Long. found in the a5 for the fact that our 3.2 is a VR6 and transverse :thumbup: but still both great motors


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

miwim said:


> Just call Keir to pay my deposit
> 
> Gen 2 TT, ID
> 
> really looking forward to this


You are on the list :thumbup:

Thanks for calling in! Can't wait to see your reviews!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

miwim said:


> ...really looking forward to this


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

ashtaron14 said:


> The fit and finish on the HPA products are amazing. Especially when the MKV R32 with HPA FT425 turns the launch control into an All Wheel Smoke Show before blasting off :laugh:.
> 
> I have a CVP on its way, and going to HPA Turbo will only be a matter of time.
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## miwim (May 13, 2008)

Any update? I need to start planning the trip at some point  :beer:


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

looks like i need to sell my soul and my dog.. lets hope my dog is worth 10k.lol.. god this kit is awesome..


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Update! 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-turbo-kit-OMG&#133;what-an-animal&p=72970708


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

These kits are now in full production with the first kits leaving in a few weeks.

There are still a few kits left at the moment, I know christmas is coming up, what better gift for your car then 400 HP!

You know your wife/significant other/ will not mind at all if you do....










These dyno images show the various setups to be had with this kit.

First word will tell you what fuel the test was run on Race or 92octane. Second set of digits is the injector size. 500ml is what comes with the kit, 750ml can be ordered separately. Lastly the Big vs OEM is the exhaust size, the big exhaust can be found a few posts up.


----------

